
Facebook Routinely Suppresses Conservative News - gh-lfneu28
http://gizmodo.com/former-facebook-workers-we-routinely-suppressed-conser-1775461006
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11659565](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11659565).

------
r721
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11659565](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11659565)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11659676](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11659676)

~~~
vox_mollis
Yes, and this one will suffer the same fate.

~~~
r721
They are still visible in "Most active current discussions":

[https://news.ycombinator.com/active](https://news.ycombinator.com/active)

